# Finished (3)



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Almost to the last


----------



## brendan (Mar 13, 2008)

with those perches.
could you tell me the dimensions the block that they sit on is and do the birds sit on these comfortably (spelling)
as they are exactly what i want to put in my loft.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The blocks are cut from a 2X4. They are seven inches long and nailed to a 1X4 and then nailed to the wall. These perches are for the hens. They will rest on them most of the time except when they are on the outside.

George


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

The second picture is that a avairy with a trap above it?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The second picture is from the inside looking out. It is the bottom of the front side of the hens loft. There is the vent on the bottom for air circulation, above that are the four entry stalls and above them is the window that leads outside to the aviary.

George


----------

